# Big 4 - Audit Staff - Abu dhabi



## cannedred

Hey guys,
I'm a recent graduate from Lebanon in both Accounting and Finance, with no experience yet.
I have been made an offer with one of the big 4 in Abu Dhabi, an all inclusive package of $2200/month
Does this offer make sense? Will it help kick off my career if i dont plan to stay in audit?

Thanks


----------



## Jynxgirl

Are they providing housing or anything else? 2200$ is 8074 dirhams. Housing alone in AD is going to run you 3000 a month for a studio (in some not so great place).


----------



## cannedred

Not really, thats complete package. I know it doesn't make any sense financially (a fair place to stay and eating out is all im asking for), but im hoping it will, say 2 years down the road! what do you think?


----------



## Jynxgirl

That sounds like a not good situation to be stuck in in abu dhabi. You can find cheaper decent places that will run you 3500 to 4000 but they will not be in the core of abu dhabi and you will rack up a monthly bill for taxis. People do it but I wouldnt want to. 

I would suggest staying in your country a few years and get experience so you can get a better salary.


----------

